#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Turn off highlighting Word for Mac 2011

## riwiseuse

Had someone edit a document using track changes so some changes are highlighted yellow.

First I tried going to Tools>Trackchanges>Highlight changes.

you get a dialog box and I unchecked both "highlight changes on screen" and "highlight changes in printed document" but the highlighting did not go away.

then I selected some of the highlighted text and chose "none" for the highlighting color.

still no change.

sometimes I wish they wouldn't try to make these programs so smart.  I really liked  Word 5.0/

Everything since then has been downhill.

any ideas.

thanx

brian

----------


## macropod

Are you sure you aren't looking at comments? They tend to be coloured yellow. Tracked changes are usually red or blue (though other colours are possible).

----------


## riwiseuse

I don't believe these can be comments because they appear as standard text, not in the margin or in floating form.  i've never used comments but the help file says they appear in separate ballons.

If I've got it right, I have attached a small sample copied and pasted from the original document and whatever it is comes across on the clipboard and also as .rtf.  I tried saving off as an .rtf hoping I could lose it, but no dice.  I couldn't go to straight text as there are italicized bits.

I ended up just retyping two pages, immense pain in the . . .

I supposed I could have gone the plain text route, come to think of it and then reitalicized. But I'm not sure that would have really saved me any time because of how interleaved the problem is meaning I would have more lines to check for italics. or I would have had to constantly repeat the process and there is command I'm aware of for paste as text so you have to go through the paste special menu which can't be chosen with a key command and then you have to choose text from another dialog box.  Incredibly inefficient. (drives me almost as crazy as internet forms that don't allow you to type the abbreviation for the state in your address instead of picking it out of a list.  and on most of them you can't even tab into the field and hit a letter either. Whoever is responsible for making all smartphones into touch screens is probably the one preventing us from typing states.  I digress.  I like keys.  what can i say . . . al

As an aside, although I don't thin it has anything to do with the highlighting, Word has started crashing every time I try to cut and paste. I can copy and paste no problem and then go back and delete the original but if I cut, when I go to paste Word locks up. I've rebooted the program and the computer and the problem is not corrected.

To say that is a frustrating wouldn't do it justice.

I continue to wonder why they make this program worse with each iteration.

exacerbated in exeter,
brian

----------


## macropod

What you have is not tracked changes, but text shading. To undo it, select the affected ranges, then choose Page Layout > Page Borders > Shading > Apply to: Text. Then choose Fill > No Color, even if 'No Color is already active. Then click OK.

----------

